# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Mua vé chiều đi, miễn phí chiều về và nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn từ Jetstar Pacific

## nguyenmytien

*Mua vé chiều đi, miễn phí chiều về và nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn từ Jetstar Pacific* 

Tuần này sẽ nóng hơn với khuyến mại gấp đôi của Jetstar Pacific. Sẽ có 2  chương trình khuyến mại song song là mua chiều đi miễn chiều về dành  riên cho chặng *Hà Nội -Vinh - Hà Nội* và một chương trình bán *Mua vé chiều đi, miễn phí chiều về*  với vé siêu khuyến mại *giá chỉ từ 290.000đ.*

----------

